# [email protected]'s SHANGHAI



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I suppose most of you are already familiar with my thread ‘[email protected]’s World’ : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1118705 which I update almost daily with photos from my travels around the world.

In addition I decided to created a thread with my Shanghai photos, which will be updated with 3-4 photos daily.



*Huangpu District* 











*Huai Hai Lu Skyline @ Night* 











*Xujiahui* 











*Super Brand Mall*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View along Nanjing Xi Lu* 











*Century Park* 











*Longhua Temple* 











*View from the top of Shimao International Plaza*


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos from Shanghai, [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Morning gymnastics in Zhongshan Park* 











*Xintiandi* 











*Suzhou Creek* 











*Lujiazui @ Night*


----------



## FQL (Dec 29, 2010)

You've been to so many places.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice pictures
what camera do you use
and how do you put those black surroundings on the pics?


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice pictures! Looks like you've covered Shanghai well extensively. For how long did you spend there?

Love the view from Shimao, is it taken from the bar on the 66th floor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks guys 



hellospank25 said:


> what camera do you use


Usually I use a Canon SX20IS.



hellospank25 said:


> and how do you put those black surroundings on the pics?


I created a background graphic and simply insert the photo as a new layer on top of it.



NCT said:


> For how long did you spend there?


I live in Shanghai since May.



NCT said:


> Love the view from Shimao, is it taken from the bar on the 66th floor?


It's from the conference room on the 65th floor where our company hosted an event.

*Old Town* 











*Lujiazui Skyline* 











*Changning* 











*Old Town*


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I live in Shanghai since May.
> 
> It's from the conference room on the 65th floor where our company hosted an event.


Lucky sod. :nuts:

Hope you enjoy your stay in Shanghai and keep the pics coming!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Nanjing Dong Lu @ Night* 











*Monks in the Qinci Yangdian Taoist Temple* 











*Yuyuan Garden @ Night* 











*Tianzifang*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your Shanghai photos are excellent, great :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lujiazui* 











*Nanshi* 











*Suzhou Creek @ Night* 











*Russian Orthodox Mission Church*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Railway Station Area* 











*Qibao* 











*Bund @ Night* 











*Dongtai Lu*


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

magnificent, of course


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Jin Mao Tower* 











*Nanshi* 











*View along Century Avenue* 











*Xujiahui @ Night*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks.

*Fazangjiang Temple* 


raptor_shanghai_033 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View along Xizang Road* 


raptor_shanghai_034 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Longhua Martyrs Memorial* 


raptor_shanghai_035 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Shanghai Exhibition Centre @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_036 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sunday Crowds* 


raptor_shanghai_037 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Science and Technology Museum* 


raptor_shanghai_038 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Bund @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_039 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Old Town* 


raptor_shanghai_040 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pudong* 


raptor_shanghai_041 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Wujiang Road* 


raptor_shanghai_042 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Oriental Pearl Tower* 


raptor_shanghai_043 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Lujiazui* 


raptor_shanghai_044 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Highway Crossing* 


raptor_shanghai_045 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Jing'an Temple* 


raptor_shanghai_046 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*People's Square* 


raptor_shanghai_047 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Luwan* 


raptor_shanghai_048 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pudong Skyline @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_049 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Cloud Nine Mall* 


raptor_shanghai_050 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Tianzifang* 


raptor_shanghai_051 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View along Guangdong Lu* 


raptor_shanghai_052 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

fantastic pics


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very nice. They just have to put all those powerlines underground.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Former British Consulate @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_053 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Changning* 


raptor_shanghai_054 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nanjing Donglu @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_055 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nanshi* 


raptor_shanghai_056 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Zhongshan* 


raptor_shanghai_057 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Longhua Temple* 


raptor_shanghai_058 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nanshi* 


raptor_shanghai_059 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*HSBC Building @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_060 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Lucca_gc (Oct 3, 2010)

China is fascinating!!!! I so wanna go there!!! 2 more years and my Mandarim will be improved so I can finally visit this amazing country!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots of Shanghai, a blend of the old and the ultra modern....thanks for the pics.:cheers2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Jing'an* 


raptor_shanghai_061 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Tomorrow Square & Central Plaza @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_062 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Jade Buddha Temple* 


raptor_shanghai_063 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Lujiazui* 


raptor_shanghai_064 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## gonza04 (Jan 2, 2011)

That such a spectacular city. It is very good idea of ​​the different facets eincluir. Buildings with this particular originality of the East.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Huangpu* 


raptor_shanghai_065 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Wheelock Square* 


raptor_shanghai_066 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Butcher* 


raptor_shanghai_067 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Luwan* 


raptor_shanghai_068 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Shanghai Railway Station* 


raptor_shanghai_069 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Highrise Living* 


raptor_shanghai_070 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Hongkou* 


raptor_shanghai_071 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Huangpu @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_072 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lujiazui* 


raptor_shanghai_073 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nan Shi* 


raptor_shanghai_074 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Xujiahui @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_075 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Chenghuang Miao* 


raptor_shanghai_076 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*People's Square seen from the top of the Shimao International Plaza* 


raptor_shanghai_077 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nanjing Donglu @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_078 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Jin Mao Tower* 


raptor_shanghai_079 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Monks in the Fazangjiang Temple * 


raptor_shanghai_080 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Century Park* 


raptor_shanghai_081 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Yan'an East Road Interchange* 


raptor_shanghai_082 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Old Town* 


raptor_shanghai_083 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Huangpi North Road* 


raptor_shanghai_084 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very insightful photos. A real range of architecture to be had but they really need to sort out all the wires. It makes the place look... messy in some ways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Huai Hai Road* 


raptor_shanghai_085 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Lujiazui* 


raptor_shanghai_086 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*People's Square* 


raptor_shanghai_087 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Shanghai World Financial Center* 


raptor_shanghai_088 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Longyang Lu Maglev Station* 


raptor_shanghai_089 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Chenghuang Miao* 


raptor_shanghai_090 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nan Shi* 


raptor_shanghai_091 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Bund* 


raptor_shanghai_092 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

These pics are superb !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Jing'an Temple* 


raptor_shanghai_093 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nan Shi* 


raptor_shanghai_094 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oriental Pearl Tower seen from the Monument to the People's Heroes* 


raptor_shanghai_095 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Xintiandi* 


raptor_shanghai_096 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new pics from Shanghai...:cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics :applause:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*French Concession Area* 


raptor_shanghai_097 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*City God Temple & SWFC* 


raptor_shanghai_098 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Shanghai Exhibition Centre* 


raptor_shanghai_099 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Hongkou* 


raptor_shanghai_100 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lujiazui* 


raptor_shanghai_101 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nanjing Dong Lu* 


raptor_shanghai_102 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Huangpu* 


raptor_shanghai_103 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Jin Mao Tower & SWFC* 


raptor_shanghai_104 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Qibao* 


raptor_shanghai_105 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*M50* 


raptor_shanghai_106 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Xujiahui* 


raptor_shanghai_107 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*People's Square* 


raptor_shanghai_108 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Jing'an Temple @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_109 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Suzhou River* 


raptor_shanghai_110 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Xiaonanmen* 


raptor_shanghai_111 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Lujiazui* 


raptor_shanghai_112 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous new images from Shanghai....:cheers2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Qinci Yangdian Taoist Temple* 


raptor_shanghai_113 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Pudong* 


raptor_shanghai_114 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Longhua Martyrs Memorial * 


raptor_shanghai_115 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Lujiazui @ Night* 


raptor_shanghai_116 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

mega city.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantastic photography....huge city!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Changning* 


Changning, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Railway Station Area @ Night* 


Railway Station Area @ Night by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Lujiazui* 


Lujiazui, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Huangpu @ Night* 


Huangpu @ Night, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Majestic!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Jing'an* 


Jing'an, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Shanghai Urban Planning Exhibition Center* 


Scale model, Shanghai Urban Planning Exhibition Center by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Bund @ Night* 


Bund @ Night, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Chenghuang Miao* 


Chenghuang Miao, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickrr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Christmas decoration in Jing'an* 


Christmas decoration in Jing'an by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Jade Buddha Temple* 


Jade Buddha Temple by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Nanshi* 


Nanshi, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Pudong skyline seen from the Bund* 


Pudong Skyline seen from the Bund by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

You never post much but when you do all your pics are top quality. I love your threads. Thanks :hug:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Radisson Blu Hotel Shanghai New World & Park Hotel* 


Radisson Blu Hotel Shanghai New World & Park Hotel by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Bund @ Night* 


Bund @ Night, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Dongtai Lu* 


Dongtai Lu, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr


*EXPO 2010* 


South Korean Pavillon, EXPO 2010, Shanghai by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------

